# boat vs walkin



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

do yall normally pole a boat or walk the shoreline wen ur gigging?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Pole the boat. I'm too chicken to wade b/c I really don't care to dodge stingrays all night -they freak me out.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea thats a good point.. i stepped on one wen i was a kid n NEVER wana go thru that again :banghead


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

pole ...those things get big and are everywhere


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

For right now I walk and I am totally freaked out by stingrays my last time out we killed a huge one and it took 4 gigs to stop his ass! As soon as me and Ron Burgundy get back from our short stint over seas he will be getting a boat so its no more walking hopefully.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (9/6/2009)*do yall normally pole a boat or walk the shoreline wen ur gigging?


The hell with a pole!!!:hotsun I troll!!! To the tune of a 101 lb thrust Minn Kota. IMO you can't cover near enough ground, fast enough poling. And if I do happen to run past one I pick up 2 more for the one that I missed.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Trolling Motor for sure.





How ya gonna be able to have a beer.....if ya gotta keep poling a boat?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

50 # trolling motor, usually a little above med speed. Does great covering area quicker! I see at least 20 - 30 rays everytime.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I walk and have pretty good luck! Don't have a boat! Most of the time I don't have any problem with stingrays they are pretty much to them selves! I see them before they see me! There are some places I can go that boats can't get to!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

pole...easier to manuver...and if you see a fish you can get boat on him easier


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *snatch it (9/7/2009)*Well I walk and have pretty good luck! Don't have a boat! Most of the time I don't have any problem with stingrays they are pretty much to them selves! I see them before they see me! There are some places I can go that boats can't get to!


same here. we grew up walking because we never had a boat. we just try to remember to drag or slide our feet in case of rays so we dont step on them. true, you can't cover near as much ground, but if you get in a good spot, you can still fill the cooler.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

> *X-Shark (9/7/2009)*Trolling Motor for sure.
> 
> 
> How ya gonna be able to have a beer.....if ya gotta keep poling a boat?


You Sir are a very wise man and speak the truth! :clap


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Air motors rule the night but there is a time and a place for every thing and sometimes I will get out of the boat to work hi flounder count areas inextremely shallow water by foot.

There is more than one way to skin a kitty and as long as you are boxing the fish you are doing something right.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *2112 (9/8/2009)*Air motors rule the night but there is a time and a place for every thing and sometimes I will get out of the boat to work hi flounder count areas inextremely shallow water by foot.
> 
> There is more than one way to skin a kitty and as long as you are boxing the fish you are doing something right.


true dat homie

im thinkin about walkin ft pickens 2nite with a lantern n a gig


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Air motors rule the night




To loud and to tall to keep in the garage.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

My pard's and I talk about this often. we've decided that it isn't about the number of fish, but the experience in getting them. Sometimes its good to take the boat and wreck the flounder. It's also good to fire up the colemans and walk for an hour or two. It's a totally different deal with totally different reasoning and motive. Ya'll do need to occasionally get back to the spiritual side of floundering. Take a step,.. pan the light.., search the crazing in the sand.,,. calculate,.. take another step.,, breathe.., no thats not one.., pan the light,.. take another step.,, upp... whats that?.. dark spot.. ah. nothing..,, take a step.., pan..,, readjust grip on gig.. calculate.,. quite steps.. easing.., I see you!! BAP!!!! Hey, come help me with the stringer!!... Is it a good one?.. yeah, pretty good. Was he buried up?? Which way was he facing?,.. He was buried to his ass. Facing out. 

Or you could be trolling along in the boat. That goes more like this.... there's one. stick. Course it usually happens alot more,. so.. it's just whatever you want to do.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That was well spoken my friend! Heck I am ready to go now!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That was well spoken my friend! Heck I am ready to go now!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess I am too focused on eating the fish I bring home. When I go, it is no different than going to the grocery store. I trade gas and my time for fish, and I expect to get a decent trade. If I go and I get skunked, it is like going to the store, leaving your money, and walking out emptyhanded. It is demoralizing. That is why I am willing to branch out. If no flounder tonight, then maybe we can get a mess of blue crab. No crab? Then maybe we can get a mess of mullet. 

I can not remember the last time I bought fish. I am working hard on figuring out ways to catch shrimp effectively. Once I do, I don't plan on lining the pockets of Joe Pattis anymore.

I have fun doing it, but it is a serious job at the same time.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree!! The crabs are there just left the net at home!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

19ft k-skiff 36 volt trolling motor.....#1 key is to cover ground.....I LOVE THAT SAYING ABOUT YOU CAN'T DRINK A BEER IF YOUR POLING..love it......:letsdrink


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't beleve what im hearing!!! I been poling, Gigging,& Drenking Beer, For the last 45 year's, And Walked my first 5!!! LMAO Im just 56 LOL But troling moters are good just not the same! Some say to mutch Vibration to get close enuf, Or to fast to see em! I guess Im stick to walking or poling!


----------



## JIG HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

boat cove 4 times the ground


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Papa Z (9/26/2009)*I can't beleve what im hearing!!! I been poling, Gigging,& Drenking Beer, For the last 45 year's, And Walked my first 5!!! LMAO Im just 56 LOL But troling moters are good just not the same! Some say to mutch Vibration to get close enuf, Or to fast to see em! I guess Im stick to walking or poling!






Sounds like you don't even own a trolling motor. :sleeping


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Your right there X Shark!!! It went withe boat i sold a few months back!! Tight line's to ya!! :usaflag_


----------

